# Keep calm...



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm so excited! Less than three months to go!


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 2, 2014)

I think I'd rather:


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 2, 2014)

Or maybe:


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2014)

I'll stick with Kate, thank you very much!


----------



## Bloden (Jul 2, 2014)

Kate IS the dark side...hoohooohaahaaaa (that's an evil laugh btw).


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Kate IS the dark side...hoohooohaahaaaa (that's an evil laugh btw).


----------



## Caroline (Jul 3, 2014)

my favourite is still Keep calm and eat chocolate


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 3, 2014)

I've always quite liked a bit of Kate Bush, the hair, the wild eyed stare, what's not to love.  I do love a bit of mad hatter though, it's why my girl crush is Helena Bonham Carter 

The KB obsession might be because I was named after the heroine in Wuthering Heights and my Dad told me that Kate's rendition of Wuthering Heights was written for me, which I still believe.  So I have my Dad to blame for Kate and My love of Mr Cash


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2014)

Ticket has arrived!!!!  I'm really going!!!!


----------



## AJLang (Aug 11, 2014)

Brilliant


----------

